# Java Swing Komponente wie Navigation in Outlook



## DarthShader (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand vielleicht eine fertige, frei verfügbare Komponente (JComponent) für Swing, die eine Navigation wie die Outlook-Leiste ermöglicht? Ich spreche von der Navigation auf der linken Seite von Outlook, wie hier zu sehen:

http://support.gfi.com/manuals/de/mar3/images/outlook step7.png

Sodass man eben Kategorien wie Mail, Kalender, Contacts etc... hat, und innerhalb dieser Kategorien eine weitere Komponente setzen könnte (wie auf dem Bild eine TreeView unter "Folder List").


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (11. Oktober 2007)

JTree

Wenn du das meinst.


----------



## zerix (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

sowas vorgefertigt gibt es leider nicht. Da wirst du dir selbst was bauen müssen. Das einzige was es gibt ist halt der JTree.
Du könntest das ganze aber mit JButtons und JPanels selbst nachbauen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

für Swing gibts AFAIK auch so ein Widget... kanns im Moment aber nicht finden...
http://www.iksanika.com/products/controls4j/detailed_overview.html

Für SWT gibts sowas im Nebula Projekt (*PShelf)*:
http://www.eclipse.org/nebula/

Gruß Tom


----------



## shutdown (11. Oktober 2007)

> für Swing gibts AFAIK auch so ein Widget... kanns im Moment aber nicht finden...
> http://www.iksanika.com/products/con..._overview.html



Was du meinst, ist die JOutlookBar, die nur nette 240 EUR kostet ^^


----------



## o_watkins (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe ein JOutlookBar gebaut :

http://blue-walrus.com/?p=16

Ist frei und kostet nichts


----------

